

Greece's finance minister used to be Valve's games economist - ethana
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/28/greeces-new-finance-minister.html

======
ratfacemcgee
Varoufakis has been featured heaps on NPR's Planet Money show. In one episode
[1] he was quoted on Australian Radio Show "Late Nite Live" to say:

> "When you have an implosion of the economic sphere, then suddenly the
> political sphere follows suit. And then all sorts of riffraff, like me, come
> out to play."

Varoufakis is truly a fascinating man.

[1][http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?story...](http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=387239084)

